# Nissan Altima 2005 Car stereo



## Arcabj (Jan 22, 2012)

Hello everyone...
Im new in this web page and hence this is my first post.

I own a Nissan Altima 2005 and Im looking foward to change my car stereo (Bose). 
One of the reason is because it doesnt come with an aux input, and also it doesnt read mp3 discs.

Which brand and model would you recommend me?
I have no idea about cars and accesories... anything you recommend will be very helpful.

thank you


----------

